# My Weightloss in Pics (So Far) UPDATED 28/4



## Kimboowee

MAAHHHOOOSSSIVVVEEE difference =]

https://i44.tinypic.com/nod65u.jpg

https://i44.tinypic.com/2zyjrsk.jpg


----------



## toby2

wow!!!well done you-you look loads different!


----------



## Beautywithin

Such a difference - well done x


----------



## T'elle

well done hun!! xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Well done you!!!Thats fantastic!Can I be nosy and ask what size you were and are now??xx


----------



## baileybram

congratulations im from derby i would be interested to hear about the weightloss group your with!! Need to lose about 8 stone after ive had my little girl any info would be great!!


----------



## Sherileigh

The link isn't working for me...strange.


----------



## Kimboowee

dizzyspells said:


> Well done you!!!Thats fantastic!Can I be nosy and ask what size you were and are now??xx

I was a 24 to start with and im down to mainly 16's atm - got a pair of Next sz 14 jeans in the wardrobe but there a bit too tight atm, Gonna try them in a couple of weeks and see


----------



## Kimboowee

baileybram said:


> congratulations im from derby i would be interested to hear about the weightloss group your with!! Need to lose about 8 stone after ive had my little girl any info would be great!!

Im doing the Cambridge Diet - https://www.cambridgeweightplan.com/thediet.asp
Theres lots of info on the website about it x


----------



## babymakesfive

Not working for me either but congrats!!! Good for you!


----------



## Kimboowee

Ooo I'll try it and add them as my own pics not on someone elses fb


----------



## Dizzy321

Wow hun well done you :happydance:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Wow hun you have made amazing progress. Well done :D


----------



## Pinkgirl

Amazing...such a big difference.
Well done hun xx


----------



## jennifer89

Wow! You've Done Amazing :)

You Can Deffinatly See The Difference, Do You Feel Different?


----------



## Kitten

Awesome progress! Well done you :D


----------



## Kimboowee

Updated now!


----------



## katycam

wow thats incredible well done you x


----------



## pink_bow

wow what a difference!
You look fab :D xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

that is fabulous. Huge well done!
how heavy are you now, if don't mind me asking.


----------



## Blah11

wowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kimboowee

MummyToAmberx said:


> that is fabulous. Huge well done!
> how heavy are you now, if don't mind me asking.

I don't mind at all - Im 13st4lbs atm. Got a good 4st to go but Im gonna do it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thank you. Are size 16 getting big for you now?
good attitude towards it, look forward to seeing your final picture :)


----------



## Kimboowee

It's weird - I've got size 16 jeans from Lime that I can't even get past my thighs yet, but dorothy perkins jeans are getting a bit loose! So strange! Really shows the difference in shop sizes! Im hoping to be in 14's by 12st so in about 5/6 weeks.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ohhh god tell me about it! I got S 18 from primark, i can get them up and fasten now, but dead tight on my thighs, but can get in S16 no bother then got new pair cropped S16 jeans can't get them past my knees lmao.


----------



## jennifer89

Wooww!! Well done hun!!! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG amazing :) welldone!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Amazing hun you are doing so well!!xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Wow hun you look F.A.B!! Go you! Makes me even more determined to lose weight when I see results like this :) xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow hun thats amazing, what a fantastic difference, bet you feel soo proud of yourself xxx


----------



## toby2

you can see such a huge change,it really shows in your face as well-you must be so pleased,hope i get some after photos to go with my before ones soon!!


----------

